# Which Wireless Internet Connection has best speeds?



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

We dont have Broadband availability in our office, so I have to go for a wireless/CDMA internet connection either from Tata Indicom, Reliance or BSNL. Which do you think is the best in terms of speed...

Thank you.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 25, 2008)

BSNL will have max speed if EVDO service is available in your area. Else Tata Indicom.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

Whats EVDO and how can I find that... BTW, what speeds can I get practically with BSNL and Tata...


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 25, 2008)

I think EVDO might not be available in your area.To shorten my reply go to this forum regarding EVDO.

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-evdo-broadband-connection/


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

You could get some info on BSNL EVDO from here


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 25, 2008)

go4saket said:


> BTW, what speeds can I get practically with BSNL and Tata...



BSNL claims to provide upto 2.4mbps with EVDO. With Tata, you get about 120kbps


----------



## go4saket (Apr 25, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> I think EVDO might not be available in your area.To shorten my reply go to this forum regarding EVDO.
> 
> *broadbandforum.in/bsnl-evdo-broadband-connection/



I need this connection in Nagpur. Where can I get more details regarding this and do you guys have any idea about its tarriff.


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 25, 2008)

I apologize for sneaking in, but I too am looking for Wireless Connection... Any idea if BSNL EVDO is available in Madurai, and the status of availability of connection in various parts of Tamil Nadu?

Arun


----------

